# Best places in LA/Los Angeles for high-end relabeling/re-tagging?



## buckstars (May 9, 2011)

*Best places in LA/Los Angeles for high-end relabeling & re-tagging?*

What are the best places in LA/Los Angeles for high-end relabeling and re-tagging / retagging?

What is the highest-end form of relabeling, and about how much does it cost?


----------

